# Basement Finishing



## gusyve (Feb 20, 2011)

Everything sounds prety good, don't forget to waterproof the walls before framing, I used drylock on my just in case, it's just like paint, also don't forget to run the speaker and cat5 wires before drywall, I got the inwall speakers, they're not too expensive for ur surround system, are u getting a projector? Or a regular TV?


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

*thanks for the reply*

Thanks for the input, this will be a projector setup and I will absolutely be running cat5 and speaker wire. 
We have had a few issues with a couple of cracks in the foundation I have been sealing off, so I agree with the dryloc, but will also include grading and such. I filled one of the cracks with the hydraulic cement to get me through the winter, but I anticipate working from the outside in and since the cracks sit close to where one of the egress windows sits. it won't be too much more trouble to expose the cracks and fill them properly from the outside.


----------



## gusyve (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like ur on the right track, just finish mine basement about couple months ago, I had the projector set up with 7.1 speaker system. .... Lots of fun, good luck.


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

The sad thing out of all this is the hip surgery I had a few days ago and the money it takes to do this. At least right now I have the time to work on the planning and such. Ah, such is life.


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 24, 2011)

Are you looking for the water proof wall or panel?. For that finished basement walls similar to Owens Corning system may be the way forward. 
When person make the home he does every thing good and hygienic for the showoff,but he would be realized that the potential for the product or design.If you are currently delve into the exciting world of the transformation of the wonderful underground basements in areas in your home, you want to know that time and the money they are putting in is not going to lose. Therefore, you should find a system that ensures protection against this. Finished basement walls similar to Owens Corning system will provide an incredibly smart, you will ensure that your computer is precious care.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

paulnixon said:


> Are you looking for the water proof wall or panel?. For that finished basement walls similar to Owens Corning system may be the way forward.
> When person make the home he does every thing good and hygienic for the showoff,but he would be realized that the potential for the product or design.If you are currently delve into the exciting world of the transformation of the wonderful underground basements in areas in your home, you want to know that time and the money they are putting in is not going to lose. Therefore, you should find a system that ensures protection against this. Finished basement walls similar to Owens Corning system will provide an incredibly smart, you will ensure that your computer is precious care.


Can someone translate to english?

:laughing:


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

*Conundrum*

So, hopefully this has a pretty straightforward answer.

House was built in 1999. Code for basement height was minimum 7 feet (84inches). I have essentially 91 inches. Just as I start planning and such Ohio passes new code stating min ceiling height is now 7.5 feet. I was hoping to raise the floor an inch or two to accommodate placig plywood/insulation then carpet/tile. Am I stuck now being able to only lay carpet/pad on cement considering I only have an inch to work with?

I guess some of this is dealing with the local municipality. Sigh!


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

cscpianoman said:


> So, hopefully this has a pretty straightforward answer.
> 
> House was built in 1999. Code for basement height was minimum 7 feet (84inches). I have essentially 91 inches. Just as I start planning and such Ohio passes new code stating min ceiling height is now 7.5 feet. I was hoping to raise the floor an inch or two to accommodate placig plywood/insulation then carpet/tile. Am I stuck now being able to only lay carpet/pad on cement considering I only have an inch to work with?
> 
> I guess some of this is dealing with the local municipality. Sigh!


In many municipalities, the minimum refers to what is required for the area to be classified as livable space and as such, considered part of the square footage of the dwelling for purposes of selling the house, tax assessments, etc. The same applies to stairways...if your stairway to the basement does not meet certain standards for headroom and size, the space it leads to cannot be considered livable space.

That does NOT mean that you cannot go ahead and make changes you want. It just means that you won't add value to your house in terms of it's listed square footage. But it won't add to your tax assessment either. So ask around, the code in your area may not prevent you from going ahead and making the changes you want.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

cscpianoman said:


> So, hopefully this has a pretty straightforward answer.
> 
> House was built in 1999. Code for basement height was minimum 7 feet (84inches). I have essentially 91 inches. Just as I start planning and such Ohio passes new code stating min ceiling height is now 7.5 feet. I was hoping to raise the floor an inch or two to accommodate placig plywood/insulation then carpet/tile. Am I stuck now being able to only lay carpet/pad on cement considering I only have an inch to work with?
> 
> I guess some of this is dealing with the local municipality. Sigh!


I have carpet pad directly on my cement floor in the basement. Its not bad at all. I mean, its not Ohio.....But it is generally below freezing every night in the winter.


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

*Answer*

So I called the local code office and talked to Mike, who was very helpful with my questions. He told me the codes that passed in November were for commercial and not residential properties. he said I should be just fine with my anticipated plans. Yeah!

Apparently, Ohio is supposed to update the codes every 3 years, but for some reason, the code people out in Columbus, OH have not updated the codes since at least 2005. It may or may not happen this year.


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

What kind of projector are you going to go with? I just finished off my theater room and I installed a 106" screen and linked it up to an Optoma HD20 projector that I got off ebay. I think that setup was around 900.00. Looks amazing I might add. Good luck and have fun with the project. If you need any tips or pointers let me know.


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

*So work is progressing, slowly*

Work is keeping me rather busy along with an upcoming hip surgery/hip pain, but her are a few things I have finished

1) Bought and installed new water heater. I had to move it about 6 feet to fit nicely into the new utility closet/storage.

2) Put up two coats of concrete waterproofer and 11 gallons later it looks pretty good

Up next, maybe in the next few months would be 1in extruded foam around the perimeter. And egress windows for the bedroom and back area.


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

*Update!*

So, many things have happened since the last post and obviously pictures are posted:
1) I survived the first year of residency
2) Major hip surgery in June - recovering very well by the way:thumbup:
3) Extruded foam paneling has mostly been put up over dryloc, I'm leaving some spots bare for putting in the egress windows, which is pretty much next on the list...


Having said all that, I need some help. I would like to eventually put in 2 egress windows, but for now I just want to work on the one in the bedroom, the other one can wait. The one in the bedroom is starting from scratch and thankfully I only have to deal with one bush and no utility lines from the outside:thumbup:. On the inside, I have wide open spaces, the floor beams run horizontal to the wall, as in the pic, but in terms of cutting into concrete, do I need to have a steel header above the window to support the concrete? If not what is the span I can have? The wall is 8in thick poured concrete.

By the way, can you guess where the panels came from?:whistling2:

Edit: It would help if I put the picture


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Basement egress windows is not something you typically can DIY. I always DIY but dealing with foundation I would hire out or not do. If you crack the foundation you can actually condemn your WHOLE house. 

Are you just painting over the foam insulation? How are you going to attach your drywall to the foam?


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comment. This isn't necessarily going to be completely diy. I do anticipate hiring a structural engineer to analyze the foundation and the size of the window vs need for structural support. It is going to be a rather long process but I am ok with that.

I am going to put up studs/framing. I debated fitting it out vs all inclusive products and I decided it would be easier and effective to just frame in the space.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

katewatson said:


> What's the best thing to do to prevent basement leak?


Make sure your grading is properly sloped away from the house, your downspouts are positioned properly, and your sump pumps are in good working order. Unless you have a really high water table, if you keep the water away from the outsides of your basement walls, it won't want to come inside.


----------



## cscpianoman (Mar 30, 2011)

*Still alive and working*

Just an update on the whole process. I haven't been sitting too idle

I just finished the layout yesterday. Not too bad, though looking up at the ceiling there will be some obstacles to get around for the framing. 

The bedroom is 3/4 framed. The far wall has to have an egress window put in, but that will have to wait til spring. 

Budget-wise I am only limited to about $150/mo for now. I start a new job in another week that will help to finish off the rest of the basement. In the meantime I get to finish in bits and spurts.


----------

